# 338 win mag loads?



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

whats everyone got for a favorite load?

im planing on either 225 grain hornady bullets or 180 grain noslers.

just curious if anyone has any load specs to share.

if it helps any the gun im shooting them out of is custom built 338 win mag, early sako action with a 26" douglass air gauge barrle and a brown precision stock.


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

anything?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have one I'll post up when I get home. I prefer the 225 grain Nosler Accubond...


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks ndterminator, ya all im looking to load for at the moment is deer sized game around here in nd.

im looking to push 2900-3000 fps. hopefully thats attainable with a 225 grainer.

i paid for a box of over priced hornady from gander mt, on the box it states there pushin 2950 with some kind of special powder.

(never buying ammo from gander again, scheels was only 15 bucks a box average cheaper haha)


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I have good luck with a 225 gr Hornady Interlock over 68-69 grains of Hodgdon 414. Velocity is over 2,800 fps.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

75.0 RL-19, CCI 250, 225 Accubond, OAL of 3.340". This chronos 2765 FPS from my 24" 700 BDL and shoots MOA. Have only shot one critter with this load, a big 6 point elk, and it pretty much dropped him where he stood at 240 yards...


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks for the info guys.


----------



## swerve (May 27, 2004)

185gr Barnes TSX on top of 71gr H414 very short blood trails on whitetails


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I also shoot the 225 grain accubonds. Good round.


----------

